# Two fine goldens have crossed the bridge



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Your house must seem so very quiet without them.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm so very sorry you have lost two goldens. I agree with Pilgrim123 your house must be very quiet without them.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

guild.tom said:


> A little over a year ago, we lost our nine-year-old golden, Willie, to cancer. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...nbow-bridge/378098-willie-rainbow-bridge.html
> 
> On December 13, we lost Miss Mollie, our eleven-year old golden, to cancer. She was our "golden princess" to the very end.


I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Miss Mollie. It's so very difficult-- but I'm sure that she was comforted by your care as was Willie. I hope that in these days as you remember them, that they will give you signs from Rainbow Bridge to help ease your sorrow. Rest easy Willie and Mollie.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss ???


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Goldens, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your heartache, I imagine your house is feeling pretty empty without them. We'd love to see photos and hear stories if you feel like sharing, sometimes it helps to do that here. Most of us know how you're feeling and it helps a little to know you're not alone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*



guild.tom said:


> A little over a year ago, we lost our nine-year-old golden, Willie, to cancer. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...nbow-bridge/378098-willie-rainbow-bridge.html
> 
> On December 13, we lost Miss Mollie, our eleven-year old golden, to cancer. She was our "golden princess" to the very end.


I am so very sorry for you. I will add Miss Mollie to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List. What date did Willie to the Bridge?
If I haven't already added him to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List, I will. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over Willie and Miss Mollie!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

We all understand what you are going through... my sincere sympathies. May the happy memories soon outweigh the sadness. Agnes


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry to hear of your loss of your two goldens.....I lost my 2 within 6 mos. My heart was broken, but Neeko and Molson have mended it some...I still miss my Nitro & Nash....Thinking of you during this time...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. We lost our gold girl Honey to lymphoma Aug. 13, 2014. and then Sept. 23, 2014, just a month and 10 days later we lost our blind Great Pyrenees Shaggy to hemangiosarcoma. So hard. We lost our golden girl Sophie on Oct. 16 tyhis year, also to hemangiosarcoma. I hate cancer. It had claimed our golem girl KayCee 8 years ago and my wonderful sweet Irish Setter back in '97.


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks to all for the kind words.

In June we brought home new puppy, a Boykin Spaniel who we named "Beau". After extensive testing, it has been determined that he has chronic kidney disease..most likely congenital. We have started him on a special diet and hope that he will be with us for at least a little while. He is a true delight.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Your Beau is just BEAUTIFUL!! What a face and coloring.


----------



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

My deepest condolences for your loss. I've been remiss in check this site. You have our good thoughts and prayers with you.


----------

